# Test your F91W Casio to find out if its real or crap. Works on other models as well



## mooncameras

I just discovered if you hold down the bottom right button of your F91W Casio for 3 seconds the word CASIo will
be displayed if authentic. If you dont see CASIo then burn the piece of crap. Iam stuck with 3 pieces of crap.


----------



## jroddz

Terrorists all over the world are dying to know... Is my Casio authentic?


----------



## ndr

Hey, it works on my W-59 too! Cool Easter egg |>


----------



## MdN

Found that trick on one of the F-91W Facebook fan pages just when I bought mine (With no accessories!!!) in January.


----------



## Bracey

works on F105's as well


----------



## Wojo

mooncameras said:


> I just discovered if you hold down the bottom right button of your F91W Casio for 3 seconds the word CASIo will
> be displayed if authentic. If you dont see CASIo then burn the piece of crap. Iam stuck with 3 pieces of crap.


Im sorry for your misfortune, but I did have a laugh at your final phase! :-d Also I had no clue there were fake F-91Ws out there


----------



## mooncameras

Wojo said:


> Im sorry for your misfortune, but I did have a laugh at your final phase! :-d Also I had no clue there were fake F-91Ws out there


Thanks for comment ! I learned my lesson with Ebay , i now go to retail stores or amazon... it's the best way to insure authenticity


----------



## time4d

I think all those F-91Ws which come in all kinds of fancy colours are fake..... AFAIK, Casio never made anything else other than the standard black.


----------



## mooncameras

time4d said:


> I think all those F-91Ws which come in all kinds of fancy colours are fake..... AFAIK, Casio never made anything else other than the standard black.


yea i found that out the hard way after buying a few and then researching. now that i got hooked on Gshocks i have learned so much from WUS
I think there are some color models but in women F-91 or some of these less expensive casios. thanks for coment take care


----------



## watchudoin

haha terrific! 

didn't know this, guess mine is genuine.. and only at $15


----------



## Mudman001

Why would anyone manufactur a fake F91? Around here they can be purchased at a discount store like Walmart for only 15 to 18 bucks for a genuine Casio. Lol!! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 Active


----------



## PhantomACE

mooncameras said:


> I just discovered if you hold down the bottom right button of your F91W Casio for 3 seconds the word CASIo will be displayed if authentic. If you dont see CASIo then burn the piece of crap.


How can we know your test is authentic? And why are those other watches crap?


----------



## GlenAnderson

I bought a cheap one from eBay. Turns out it's a fake. Loses about 45 seconds a day. Ok, it only cost £4 delivered, so I should have known better, but I still have the hump! Will order a replacement from Amazon I think!


----------



## veracruz

Mudman001 said:


> Why would anyone manufactur a fake F91? Around here they can be purchased at a discount store like Walmart for only 15 to 18 bucks for a genuine Casio. Lol!!


Try looking at it this way: if Casio is able to make and profitably sell a good-quality watch for $15, then it follows that it's possible to make a lower-quality one for less than that. And once you've made up your mind on going down that route, you have two options - making a no-name cheap watch that very few people will pick up over a Casio, a familiar and respected brand - if they come across it at all (since Casio has much better-established trade channels) -, or taking advantage of the brand's cachet and making a knock-off that benefits from it but puts all the profit in your pocket.


----------



## elavate7

just tested mines, glad its genuine.


----------



## ShockMister

I'm curious what the real difference would be if you had a fake one. I could understand with a fake Rolex the difference might be in the value of hundreds of dollars. But with something like this it would be maybe a dollar? Less than a dollar?

Does it really make people feel better to know if this type of watch is authentic or not? The whole idea of a fake F91 is amusing.


----------



## ShockMister

I don't buy into the idea that the counterfeit watch is somehow lower quality than Casio. It's not as if Casio has better quality than other manufacturers. In the 80's there were many different well known brands making these kind of watches because of their popularity at the time, some even before the F91 model was introduced. 

But today it seems like people care more about the brand name and the intrigue with this model. What if the counterfeit turned out to be of slightly higher quality? How would anyone determine this? 

I would actually buy a similar (not exact) model if it had a different manufacturer's name.

It's all just marketing and brand loyalty.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco

You can see the test functions in action at 3:25 onwards on this vid.


----------



## casieko

did not work with other casio model


----------



## randb

I bought my son a fake f91w (inadvertently) and it was very difficult to pick until they are side by side. Anyway it is a crap time keeper it loses minutes in a couple of days. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## randb

ShockMister said:


> I'm curious what the real difference would be if you had a fake one. I could understand with a fake Rolex the difference might be in the value of hundreds of dollars. But with something like this it would be maybe a dollar? Less than a dollar?
> 
> Does it really make people feel better to know if this type of watch is authentic or not? The whole idea of a fake F91 is amusing.


It's annoying to find out you paid for a real one and you end up with a fake, regardless of price paid.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## AurelioLeo

$1 watch. I am cheap.


----------



## Positively-Negative

Both of my F-91Ws are real. I brought one for general bash about purposes; because of their lightness, slimness, and cheapness. One day I couldn't find it, thought I lost it, went on Ebay, brought another. Found it about two weeks ago in my raincoat, when I had obviously swapped watches before going out one night and had forgotten that I put it there.


----------



## Godzilla123

I'm curious to see what a fake one looks like from inside. Has anyone opened their fakes?


----------



## Deity42

I recently acquired two fakes from a shady mall kiosk for my own curiosity.

They are very curious indeed. They each use materials of wildly differing quality and finishing, but seem to use the same module that seems to run nearly +7 seconds/day compared to my authentic F-91Ws.

I plan to fool with them a bit longer but am willing to eventually open them up (and probably destroy them) eventually. I understand there are tight rules here regarding discussion and photos of fakes though, so I don't want to cross any lines.


----------



## Degr8n8

Would love to see inside a fake F91.


----------



## Degr8n8

Looks like the picture was taken with a 1$ camera. Haha.



AurelioLeo said:


> View attachment 5968066
> 
> 
> $1 watch. I am cheap.


----------



## Mike_1

Does anyone know if the 3 secs press/CASIO test thing is fitted also to original or early F-91Ws? It seems logical to me that they would have only introduced it once fakes started getting around. 

Incidentally, really do not buy a fake or homage one, even if you're feeling, er, cheap. Mine looks OK but loses in improbable and impractical amount of time each day which makes it much less accurate than even very cheap mechanical watches!


----------



## ShockMister

Imagine the horrors of wearing a fake F91 for several years, only to learn that it was fake, and to realize that you could have had a real one for about the same amount of money.

How could a person just get those years back? It's impossible.


----------



## ShockMister

By the way, does anyone really think the watch is "crap" because it was not made by Casio? I sort of thought this thread title was a joke.


----------



## ShaggyDog

time4d said:


> I think all those F-91Ws which come in all kinds of fancy colours are fake..... AFAIK, Casio never made anything else other than the standard black.


You can definitely buy the colour ones in some European markets, the orange, pink, and also blue I think. They are sold by some of the big retailers like Amazon UK, The Watch Shop, and Argos. It's strange that Casio hasn't released them for the North American market.


----------



## Mike_1

Many watches not made by Casio are not crap. My Casio homage certainly is crap, though, since it loses about 30 seconds/day. Is that not crap?


ShockMister said:


> By the way, does anyone really think the watch is "crap" because it was not made by Casio? I sort of thought this thread title was a joke.


----------



## ShockMister

Mike_1 said:


> Many watches not made by Casio are not crap. My Casio homage certainly is crap, though, since it loses about 30 seconds/day. Is that not crap?


Understood. But there are still probably some people who would check their watches after years of use, even if they were more accurate than that, and be disappointed.


----------



## Bob_the_Wino

Doesn't work on my FB-90w. Counterfeiters have been at it longer than I would've guessed!


----------



## jlind

Bob_the_Wino said:


> Doesn't work on my FB-90w. Counterfeiters have been at it longer than I would've guessed!


Casio hasn't been putting this test in that long. It was implemented in the F-91W with the green LED backlight. This Shibboleth isn't in every model, only a few. Expecting it in your long discontinued 1980's FB-90w is entirely unrealistic. On top of that, some counterfeiters have been replicating it in their firmware. Just because a green LED passes the test doesn't guarantee authenticity. A green LED F-91W failing it does demonstrate it's a counterfeit. Trying to extrapolate this test as definitive across other models is specious. I've not seen a list of Casio models with implementation date beyond the F-91W for which this works, and even then it's not an affirmative test if it comes up "Casio", only a failure if it does not in a newer green LED backlight F-91W.
John


----------



## J spud

Also if you hold down all buttons all the LCDs show


----------



## Caledonia

Another good way to check are the screws on the caseback.
Casio always use screws with which the user can use either a flathead, or a phillips screwdriver on, cheap fakes usually just use phillips style screws.


----------



## Rocket1991

Caledonia said:


> Another good way to check are the screws on the caseback.
> Casio always use screws with which the user can use either a flathead, or a phillips screwdriver on, cheap fakes usually just use phillips style screws.


Screws are sure bit different but unless you have both handy chances are you won't tell them apart. For what it worth only when you unscrew things you will see bigger thread on screw and internals will be different. Also usually made in japan is direct give away. None of these come from japan and chances seeing one are close to 0. Like with Bape collabs. So if you see one it more likely to be fake than not. 
Casio models faked a lot.


----------

